# Lugtronic Ecu



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

My friend is selling his lugtronic Ecu and I am pretty tempted to buy it I just wanted to know if the car can get inspected and pass PA emissions. And if it can't pass how would I be able to drive the car on the street. The car isn't my DD but I would still like to take it to some shows and drive it to the drag strip every once in a while.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

I guess that depends on how it's tuned. A good tune on a standalone can get better emission values
then a stock engine with stock ecu. If you buy the ecu then take it to a tuner and let them work their magic so it's perfectly tuned for you car.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

The right shop and some cash will make that car get an inspection sticker. My limited knowledge of standalone would lead me to believe it may not pass inspection, but that shouldn't stop you from being able to get the sticker somewhere.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

Do they do an OBD scan? You would have to find a way around that but as far as getting the car tuned sufficiently to pass emissions, then yes, Lugtronic has sufficient capability. I have been running stand alone on my Rabbit for the last 5+ years and it passes emissions with flying colors. Since the car is pre OBDI there is no scan so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Bingo, you need a functioning obd port to pass emissions, they will check your rediness codes for all installed equip. If they are not set or failed, you will fail the test.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i passed my emission on my 88 vrt with lugtronic pnp ecu but i do know the guy running the place and my downpipe cutout was open... lol so most of the exhaust was coming out under the car and some to the tailpipe where the sensor was doing its thing :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

It would be really easy to pass emissions. All you would have to do is have the ecu powered up and there is an eeprom in the ecu that stores readiness codes. You would burn a OTP chinp and stick it in place of that chip I suppose.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like something you could get fined or go to jail for.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Sounds like something you could get fined or go to jail for.



Just curious. How?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I don't know, I was J/K. sounds like some crasy stuff though. Running two ecu's, one just for OBD2 stuff.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> I don't know, I was J/K. sounds like some crasy stuff though. Running two ecu's, one just for OBD2 stuff.


Its not that crazy at all. Alot of people run two ecu now days so they can keep AC,DBW,and stock tach and things like that.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

vr6turbo500whp said:


> My friend is selling his lugtronic Ecu and I am pretty tempted to buy it I just wanted to know if the car can get inspected and pass PA emissions. And if it can't pass how would I be able to drive the car on the street. The car isn't my DD but I would still like to take it to some shows and drive it to the drag strip every once in a while.


It can be done. Email Kevin so you can get the correct info right from the horse's mouth. lugtronic.com


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, people always find a way around things.


----------

